# Bolens EK-10 manual



## stevens-hill (May 26, 2009)

Just bought a Bolens EK-10 Estate Keeper tractor. Am looking for a manual on the 10HP Wisconsin engine powering this baby. The manual number is MM-302. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. This Forum is great - keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the parts manual. 

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/ek10.pdf

Try giving Sonny Bolens a call or email about the service manual.

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/index.htm

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! :cheers:


----------

